# Cuando llegan a Mexico las colecciones Stylishly Yours & Cham-Pale?



## Paola77 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hola chicas! 
  	Recien me entero que aqui en Specktra hay un chat para chavas de habla hispana, esta genial!
  	Y pues aprovechando, quisiera saber si alguien tiene las fechas exactas del lanzamiento de estas colecciones en Mexico.
  	Ademas, llegara la coleccion de Mickey Contrator a este pais?
  	Estoy muriendo por tener los nuevos Fluidlines.
  	Un saludos muy afectuoso a [email protected] desde GDL Jalisco!!!
  	Y que pasen un excelente fin de año


----------



## makeupholism (Jan 3, 2011)

Hola!
  	Cham Pale llegará este mes a México, en algunas tiendas dicen que el próximo lunes, 10 de enero. La de Mickey Contractor sí llegará, ya que incluso tienen planeada una visita de Mickey para febrero en México. Saludos!


----------



## GreciaCB (Jan 4, 2011)

yo también quiero comprar cositas de estas colecciones, hoy pasé por liverpool Galerias y todavía no están...se me pasó preguntar para cuando llegan.
  	Saludos


----------



## Likeaprincess (Jan 9, 2011)

Hola chicas!!! Yo ayer pasé a Reforma 222 y ya están vendiendo la colección, no está puesto el display xq todavía no les llegaba pero sólo pregunten por ella y ahí la tienen... Y tenían tooodo!!! no sé hoy, pero como les digo no la tienen a la vista y creo q por eso tienen bastante producto.

  	Saluditooosss!!


----------



## makeupholism (Jan 10, 2011)

En Perisur ya tienen todo, a la vista, y a la venta!! ya compré cositas de las dos colecciones, en la noche hago haul video!!


----------



## Paola77 (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh, si! Por favor dinos que tal te gustaron tus nuevas compritas 
  	Estare esperando por el video.


----------



## bgajon (Jan 11, 2011)

En Parque Delta también ya tienen Cham Pale pero no tenían los displays, Aún así pueden vender los artículos, si ya saben como yo que quieren comprar pueden pasar ya.
  	La colección de Stylishly Yours es exclusiva de PRO Perisur, según me dijo Nelly que es gerente de MAC Delta, así que tendrán que dar la vuelta allá si quieren algo de esa cole.
  	Yo sólo compre tres cosas:
  	Feline delineador, el delineador I Get No Kick que se parece al que Chanel sacó con la colección que incluía el esmalte Paradoxal y el esmalte Soiree que es súper metálico rosa cobrizo muy padre.
  	Ustedes que compraron?


----------



## makeupholism (Jan 11, 2011)

Pues yo el Feline, el Paint Pot en Dangerous Cuvée, y el Fix + Lavender... me quedé con ganas de un Nail Lacquer (el Very Important Platinum), que se lo pedí a Paty y yo creo que se le olvidó (no me lo cobró tampoco). Los Chromagraphic ya los había comprado la semana pasada, pero salieron en esta colección también....  De Stylishly Yours Paty me dijo que sólo saldría en tiendas MAC, que en mostradores no, pero si no le llegó a Delta, pues sí, supongo que entonces sí es sólo en la Pro. El fluidline de esa colección sí me gustó mucho... Y bueno, ahora a esperar la de Mickey Contractor! a esa le tengo ganas a los correctores... luego de ver las ojeras que tienen la gente de la India, este señor debe saber bastante del tema!!


----------



## Paola77 (Jan 11, 2011)

makeupholism said:


> Pues yo el Feline, el Paint Pot en Dangerous Cuvée, y el Fix + Lavender... me quedé con ganas de un Nail Lacquer (el Very Important Platinum), que se lo pedí a Paty y yo creo que se le olvidó (no me lo cobró tampoco). Los Chromagraphic ya los había comprado la semana pasada, pero salieron en esta colección también....  De Stylishly Yours Paty me dijo que sólo saldría en tiendas MAC, que en mostradores no, pero si no le llegó a Delta, pues sí, supongo que entonces sí es sólo en la Pro. El fluidline de esa colección sí me gustó mucho... Y bueno, ahora a esperar la de Mickey Contractor! a esa le tengo ganas a los correctores... luego de ver las ojeras que tienen la gente de la India, este señor debe saber bastante del tema!!


	Ya me muero por  ir este fin de semana a ver las colecciones.
  	Ire a la tienda Pro ya que me interesa mucho el delineador en gel Dark Diversion del la coleccion SY.
  	Te quiero preguntar, que tal te gusto el Paint Pot en Dangerous Cuvee. He leido mucho que se han quejado porque es muy transparente y la textura dificil de distribuir en el parpado, ademas del glitter que es muy obvio. Que te parecio a ti? 
  	Saludos!!!


----------



## makeupholism (Jan 12, 2011)

Sí es muy glitteroso, pero la transparencia y la textura, pues es similar a los otros paint pots, y cuando lo retiras, pues sí con mucho cuidado, porque si no lo haces bien, queda glitter por toda la piel... ¿es un _must-have_? no. ¿está padre? sí.


----------



## Likeaprincess (Jan 12, 2011)

bgajon said:


> En Parque Delta también ya tienen Cham Pale pero no tenían los displays, Aún así pueden vender los artículos, si ya saben como yo que quieren comprar pueden pasar ya.
> La colección de Stylishly Yours es exclusiva de PRO Perisur, según me dijo Nelly que es gerente de MAC Delta, así que tendrán que dar la vuelta allá si quieren algo de esa cole.
> Yo sólo compre tres cosas:
> Feline delineador, el delineador I Get No Kick que se parece al que Chanel sacó con la colección que incluía el esmalte Paradoxal y el esmalte Soiree que es súper metálico rosa cobrizo muy padre.
> Ustedes que compraron?


 
	Hola Chicas!!!

  	Yo compré el quad, que me encantó!!!, también el chromagraphic pencil en NC15/NW20 y el barniz soirée... No fueron muchas cosas pero estoy fascinada con cositas!!!... Espero poder ir a Perisur porque quiero el fluidline en Dark Diversion pero a ver si alcanzo alguno!!!!


  	Saluditos a todas!!!!


----------



## ZARA (Jan 13, 2011)

GreciaCB said:


> yo también quiero comprar cositas de estas colecciones, hoy pasé por liverpool Galerias y todavía no están...se me pasó preguntar para cuando llegan.
> Saludos


 
	Hola GreciaCB, perdona pero a cual Liverpool Galerías te refieres? lo q pasa es q yo vivo en Qro. y así se llama el de aquí y pues ayer hablé y me dijeron que en esta semana alrededor del 15 les llega la mercancía pero no sé si tú vivas aki tmbn


----------



## GreciaCB (Jan 13, 2011)

GreciaCB said:


> Hola GreciaCB, perdona pero a cual Liverpool Galerías te refieres? lo q pasa es q yo vivo en Qro. y así se llama el de aquí y pues ayer hablé y me dijeron que en esta semana alrededor del 15 les llega la mercancía pero no sé si tú vivas aki tmbn


	Hola 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me refería al liverpool que está en el centro comercial Galerias en Guadalajara


----------



## Purple (Jan 17, 2011)

De esta colección les recomiendo los polvos iluminadores, están muy padres, iluminan, no te llenan la cara de glitter, a mi me gustaron mucho ; )


----------



## ZARA (Jan 19, 2011)

Hola Ana! q opinas de Rose Ole xq me lo probé y no se me veía absolutamente nada, soy NC25 y por más q le pusieron no se me notaba nada apenas unos brillitos por ahí y eso q me fui sin maquillaje, pero tus comentarios me hacen pensar en regresar de compras ya q solo me traje a casa el delineador i get no kick (bueno compré dos) y la mascara false lashes, y dejé el rose ole y el paint pot dangerous cuvee pues se me hizo demasiado brilloso y muy transparente.


----------



## Purple (Jan 19, 2011)

Hola Zara! Pues fijate que Rose Olé a mi si me "pinta" mucho, incluso lo podría usar como blush, yo pensé que a las pieles mas claras como la tuya (yo soy NC30) se les notaría todavía mas que a mí.
  	Algunas veces me lo he puesto sobre el HD Blush (en crema) de Make Up Forever y se ve muy padre, porque además de iluminar le da mas color y sella el blush en crema.
  	El otro polvo iluminador (Chez Chez Lamé) me gustó mas en el envase, pero todavía no me lo aplico en la cara, asi que luego te platico ; )


----------



## ZARA (Jan 19, 2011)

Gracias Ana, iré a checarlo con buena luz a ver q tal se ve.


----------

